# womb lining min thickness?



## sas jane v

Hello Peter
just on fet treadmill and could you tell me re min thickness of womb lining you consider to be for viable
transfer? some seem to say 7mm but i think you mentioned 4-5mm might be ok
im just about to have scan bld test mon and then starting hrt pills oestriol or something like that.



thanks for your help
sas jane


----------



## peter

sas jane v said:


> Hello Peter
> just on fet treadmill and could you tell me re min thickness of womb lining you consider to be for viable
> transfer? some seem to say 7mm but i think you mentioned 4-5mm might be ok
> im just about to have scan bld test mon and then starting hrt pills oestriol or something like that.
> 
> thanks for your help
> sas jane


In the old days we didn't even measure this and no one got worried. Clinics will vary in their normal thickness and the normals I have heard range from 4 to 7 mm.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

